# ¿cómo te vas?



## Fabiane de Mello

Hola! Soy profesora de español, así que cuando necesito enseñar a mis alumnos brasileños cómo se pregunta "como vai?" del portugués, en español, siempre les digo que se suele decir: Qué tal? o Cómo está(s)?. Pero, una alumna mía me dijo que ya habló con un dominicano que decía : cómo te vas?. Por favor, necesito de la opinión del máximo de hispanohablantes posibles para que consiga saber si se usa esa expresión en español, además de las ya citadas, si hay otras más o si mi alumna se equivocó.

Gracias!


----------



## patriota

Sua aluna não se confundiu. É comum na Argentina (com va sem s, como diz o usuário Bocha) e em outros países latino-americanos, como confirmou o amigo dela. Resta saber se espanhóis também usam.


----------



## Fabiane de Mello

Patriota, gracias por contestarme!

Patriota, estuve mirando el enlace de Bocha, será que él no está usando la expresión "cómo te va?" para medio de transporte? Me pareció que era ese el contexto.


----------



## patriota

Não, ele diz que "c*ó*mo te v*a*" significa "how is it going?" (como vai?). É sem o acento e com o "va" com s que tem a ver com meio de transporte ("c*o*mo te va*s*"), segundo ele.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

patriota said:


> Não, ele diz que "c*ó*mo te v*a*" significa "how is it going?" (como vai?). É sem o acento e com o "va" com s que tem a ver com meio de transporte ("c*o*mo te va*s*"), segundo ele.


Sim, é uma expressão bastante usada do lado de cá do charco: ¿cómo te va?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

cómo te va, qué tal = como vai?

cómo te vas? (de qué manera te vas: en auto, tren o colectivo?)

cómo, te vas? tan pronto te vas?

como te vas y me dejás sola voy a hacer lo que tenga ganas

Son cuatro maneras distintas de usar las palabras como, te y va o vas.

Saludos


----------



## reme66

En España:
¿Qué hay?,  ¿Cómo andas?, ¿Qué tal? ¿qué pasa? Todas son expresiones que se dicen cuando se ve a alguien y se quiere mantener una conversación.  Es como preguntar ¿Qué tal estás, como te va la vida?


----------



## chlapec

En España también: ¿como te va?. Pero sería en un contexto en que las personas, que se conocen, *no se encuentran cotidianamente*.
-Hombre, Juan, ¿qué tal?, ¿como te va?

Si las personas no se conocen, y en un contexto distendido: -Hola, ¿qué hay?; Hola, ¿qué tal?.


----------



## Fabiane de Mello

Qué bueno, además de confirmar lo de mi alumna consegui con su ayuda saber algunas otras maneras distintas. Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*En Argentina

¿Qué tal? - más impersonal

Más personal

¿Cómo estás?
¿Cómo te va?
¿Cómo andás?
¿Todo bien?*


----------



## rafabevi

No Brasil se for dito:  *E aí fulano, que tal ?*  , será completamente entendido.


----------



## Istriano

Mas, nesse sentido_ que tal_ se usa mais em Portugal do que no Brasil.
No Brasil a gente usa mais no sentido de _topar/aceita_r: _Que tal um cafezinho?_
Por isso a maioria dos dicionários considera essa expressão um falso cognato.

Bem como ignacio_arg falou,_ ¿todo bien? _é cada vez mais usado, na América Latina.


----------



## vf2000

Eu aprendi que "que tal?" é a abreviatura de "que tal te va?" que seria o mesmo que "Cómo te va?".


----------



## reme66

perdona que te corrija vf2000, es:  ¿Qué tal te va? o ¿cómo te va?.  Saludos


----------



## sorollexiste

Cá na Espanha, a gente fala: "¿cómo te va?"
Posso assegurar.


----------



## vf2000

Gracias reme66.


----------



## Fabiane de Mello

Buenísimas las respuestas! Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Seria a mesma coisa dizer: "¿Cómo *le *va?"


----------



## zema

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Seria a mesma coisa dizer: "¿Cómo *le *va?"



¿Cómo te va?,  si a quien saludas lo tratas de tú o de vos.
¿Cómo le va?,  si a quien saludas lo tratas de usted.


----------

